# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблемы с Raid50

## old_vano

Всем доброго дня! Подскажите пожалуйста, сталкивался ли кто со следующей проблемкой. Есть raid50 (контроллер intel srcs16, + 6шт.  wd3200 итого 1,2Тб)....В начале raid начал дико подтормаживать на операциях чтения/запись...после долгих поисков, поменял вначале 1..через пару месяцев...еще 2 харда......но проблема остается......скорость записи (одного большого фала ~700мб) по сетке в рэйд нормальная ~10-12Мбайт/c, но вот скорость чтения (по сетке) особенно в самом начале крайне низкая, правда под конец выравнивается и достигает ~4Мбайт в секунду. Для эксперимента поставил параллельно рэйду другой диск, работа с ним абсолютно нормальная, как на запись так и на чтение....Явно ощущается, что контроллер долгое время считывает инфу......Какие есть мнения, мысли, подскажите пожалуйста.....И?
p.s.Родная утилита поставляемая к raid никаких аномалий не обнаруживает....в логах никаких таймаутов от "единого" харда нет......т.е. нет вообще никаких намеков на то, что что-то работает не стандартно, по звукам, нагреву и пр. признакам никаких аномалий не замечено...

----------

